# What drivers do you want to see Klippel tested?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

We are going to start up with the Klippel testing and would like your input as to which drivers (speakers & subs) you would like to see tested.
Not all suggestions will make the cut but we will test as many as we can.
Some I will buy myself, others we will try to get donated in exchange for ad space. Some may be sent in by you guys.
Any time the drivers are donated, our bought, we will give them away to one lucky forum member after the testing is done. 

But for now, we need to know what drivers, speakers, components or subs you want to see bench tested with the Klippel.
Thanks so much for your attention!
DIYMA


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Dayton Audio RS100 

Tang Band W5-1685 

Vifa TC9FD18-08 (NOT THE TG9, this one is the coated paper cone model)

Peerless 830986 

Tang Band W4-1337SA


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like to see the Tang Band Ceramic and Berylium dome tweeters tested.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Every 6.5 sub on the planet. I be sending 2 different ones. TB.JL and a box I will be using for them.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

i want to see these components tested, against each other...

- Hertz MLK 165
- Hertz MLK2
- Morel Supremo 6
- Focal K2p
- Alpine SPX-Z15M
- Polk SR6500

for subs, i would like these to be tested against each other...

- Hertz ML 3000
- Alpine SWX-1243D
- Morel Ultimo 12
- Image Dynamics 12" IDMAX
- Cerwin Vega Stroker Pro 12"


----------



## gbruenin (Jun 5, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I would like to see a pair of the ID OEM 6.5" midbasses that Hessdawg is selling go onto the bench.


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

my drivers, of course (refer to my sig below)

the IDMax is easily a cult status sub so mythbusting it with klippel is way overdue, haha!

some other (random) drivers i'd like to see measured:

Scan D2904/6000 - not sure if this was klippeled before
Hiquphon OWI - not sure if this was klippeled before
Seas 7" with Nextel - forgot what model number; not sure if this was klippeled before
Those Pioneer Premier component sets - DIYMA's flavor of the month
IDQ 12 v3 - another one for mythbusting
Audiopulse LMS Ultra - the sub that needs the most mythbusting; are they as linear (at unearthly Xmax) as they claim to be?
Digital Designs W6.5 - just curious
Any Digital Designs sub - let's see how my country's favorite SPL brand measures


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Arc said:


> I would like to see the Tang Band Ceramic and Berylium dome tweeters tested.


x2


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

gbruenin said:


> Call me crazy, but I would like to see a pair of the ID OEM 6.5" midbasses that Hessdawg is selling go onto the bench.


.............Ditto on that. plus the Scan D2904/6000, again, if it hasn't already been tested
Also like to see the tweets rom the Oz ME 180CS set tested
--IDQ10 V.3
--IDMAX 10 V.3

All these 12" subs............10's are the way to go


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Need-sq said:


> All these 12" subs............10's are the way to go


For midbass...

I'm down to break some myths down, that's what it's all about:

IdMax

Digital Designs subs

JL W7, W6

Accuton ceramic mids

Skaaning flex/cquenze

Hybrid L1 - L8

ATC domes

RAAL ribbons

Raven R2, R3.2 ribbons

Focal BE

Dynaudio 7,8" woofers, 3" domes

DLS 6, 8" Iridium woofers, 3" domes


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

CSS drivers

SDX7
SD12
SDX15
FR/WR125
The new ribbons


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Haha, lots. 


Anywho, one of my favorite little woofers, the Mach 5 MLI-65, just a nice all-around performer I'd like to see some numbers on.

The new Type-X drivers, both the REF and PRO woofers and tweeters would be nice.

npdang never got around to having a pair of Seas ER woofers and getting them tested.

I think a LOT of people want to see at least a couple ID subs tested.

ED's coming out with a lot of revamping/new stuff. Their 6800 mid looks like a rather nice performer, and they're doing a lot with their subs.


On a side note with testing. I wouldn't mind seeing one individual start to test amps and HUs, mainly just measuring output specs, distortion, etc. This is an area that's been pretty much ignored. It would be good to get some tests to measure rated vs real specs. I wouldn't mind seeing a knowledgeable individual discuss any specifics about design as well and can discuss the general layout/design of the board and what advantages/disadvantages and trade-offs exist. In terms of HUs, I wouldn't mind seeing how close or skewed the "flat" output signal is from a test source CD as well as how loud you can go on the volume knob before you introduce clipping.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> For midbass...
> 
> I'm down to break some myths down, that's what it's all about:
> 
> ...


Money might be an issue with these items. 

I personally think we should keep a 4:1 ratio of mids/tweeters to subs.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Zapco
CM8 165 
CM8 100 
KT 8.28

Visaton Ti100

Peerless 4" Poly or nomex cone

SEAS X1-04 Exotic F8, 4 ohm, 8" Full Range Driver--I know this one is not possible just throwing it out there

Any of the new Sundown Subs
JL 8W7


X2 on the CSS, Focal Be and Hybrid


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I would like to see stuff from the upscale car audio market... Focal, Brax, Rainbow, Sinfoni, etc.

Most of the raw drivers from Seas, Scan, Vifa, etc. have a good chance of being tested by Voice Coil or some other place.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

A speaker is only as good as.........


audiobahn 'inhuman'

mtx 'jackhammer'


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

do you guys think it is interesting to see a _video_ of drivers being tested (klippel or whatever)? how about uploading a short clip of the testing in youtube? we've been doing too much forum reading. it's about time we do some watching. haha!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd like to see some of the popular widebanders tested with it. The TG9, the Peerless 3" one, the Aura NS3, etc.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tweeters:
Hybrid L1 Tweeter

Scan d2904/6000 

Those xt19 tweeters that everyone went nuts for


6.5:
Dyn drivers

Hybrid L6/L8


Most of the larger drivers I'd be interested in have already been tested afaik.

I'd be willing to send my 12w7 since I'm not using it and won't be for a year.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Micro-precision Z series
Brax drivers
Mirco-precision 7 seies
Focal beryllium w and w/o crossblock
Alpine SPX 18t
Genesis Absolute
Rainbow Reference 
Jordan - any driver -but probably the latest one
Manger
ATC


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Arc said:


> Money might be an issue with these items.
> 
> I personally think we should keep a 4:1 ratio of mids/tweeters to subs.


Understood. I hope the doors remain open for people to send their units for testing, that way no $ are needed. I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would be interested. I could send a few oversize Excels, 12" IdMax myself.

BTW do we know where the test setup is?


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> For midbass...
> Skaaning flex/cquenze


They have both been done (the 5" and the 8") by npdang, and the results are in the Klippel section.

I'd like to see the ATC dome, with Dynaudio, Morel and Rainbow being run through their paces. Not their entry level stuff either (because be honest, if you are gunning for that stuff, Klippel isnt high on your checklist) but the Supremo, Platinum/Reference and Esotar gear.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'd like to see the id oem mid tested as well. however, it needs several hours of solid play to be broken in and is a completely different mid after it gets limbered up...kinda like a dyn. if anyone has a used mid they could send in that would be great.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Here-I-Come said:


> Dayton Audio RS100
> 
> Tang Band W5-1685
> 
> ...


X2

+ Tang Band W3-871SC


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

ID OEM mid
Dyn MW162
IDQ10V3
CSS SDX7
Mach 5 MLI-65
Polk SR6500
Alpine SPX17-Pro

To name a few...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i'd like to see the id oem mid tested as well. however, it needs several hours of solid play to be broken in and is a completely different mid after it gets limbered up...kinda like a dyn. if anyone has a used mid they could send in that would be great.


I'd like for us to test that myth too, klippel out of the box, klippel after 1 month of break in.

I've noticed other people listed drivers that have been tested already besides the skaaning stuff. I hope the OP does a history check so we don't do repeats.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> I'd like for us to test that myth too, klippel out of the box, klippel after 1 month of break in.
> 
> I've noticed other people listed drivers that have been tested already besides the skaaning stuff. I hope the OP does a history check so we don't do repeats.


It doesn't have much, if any effect on the shape of the curves as I've noticed. It will affect compliance, but who cares as that isn't the primary purpose of Klippel LSI.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a list of all the drivers requested so far and am compiling a list of all the Klippel tests already completed. This will help keep things organized.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd like to see a comparison between the Dayton RS28a and the Usher 9950

Also any of the various Usher mids in the 849* series.

I also have a ton of 12's I could lend toward testing.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*As soon as we have our new lines out, I would love to get them Kippel tested.*


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow...
Looks like I might have to take out a loan to purhase all thiese fricken drivers..

ANT


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

i will donate a pair of ID oems for DIYMA 
just PM me with info
i will also be @mr marvs BBQ if nay admin will be there i can hand them off too


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Depending on when you do it, I could send over a couple things, such as my dyn mids, and a 12w7.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

DIYMA said:


> Wow...
> Looks like I might have to take out a loan to purhase all thiese fricken drivers..
> 
> ANT


Ant/Npdang-

I'd be leaning much heavier toward the DUMB side of the scale if it wasnt for learning so much from this site and the members in my time here.

I have a little time yet before Im ready to do my installation with the Hybrid Audio L1pro and L4 mid.
I know there has been alot of interest in these so I can loan them out for testing if it would benefit the other guys on the site. Just give me a time frame on when you want them and when you'll be finished up and we're good to go. 


I'd also very much like to see tested:
Peerless Exclusive 830884 8"
Morel EM428 4" mid
Scanspeak 21W/8554 8"


----------



## saintwrath (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a pair of Morel MW160 4 ohm I can donate for testing. Pls msg me.


----------



## *B* (Jul 19, 2005)

Lambda TD15 variant... X or H, possibly Apollo preferred
Rainbow Reference
Brax Graphic
CSS SDX7
Exodus Maelstrom-X
PHL 1120
ATC SM75-150S
Focal Be
Mark Audio Alpair 5
B&C 15TBX100
Infinity Perfect (I always thought it was a good driver with good value)
JL Audio components
Silver Flute 6.5"
Tang Band Bamboo
Accuton driver


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

I'd like to see tests on cheaper drivers, I am always curious about the speakers i see in madisound and parts express (hi-vi, eton, full rangers, closeouts,etc). 

i would also like to see comparisons between 6" and 5" inch mids/woofers, to show if there are 5's out there that can be used when there isnt enough space.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

In addition to these:
Peerless Exclusive 830884 8"
Morel EM428 4" mid
Scanspeak 21W/8554 8"

Id also like to see any of these tested:
Usher 8137A 8"
Usher 8955A 8"
HiVi M8a 8"
HiVi D8.8 8"
Aurum Cantus AC-200MK2 8"
Morel H8.1
Morel MW267


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Any of the more affordable eD drivers, including the 13kv.2-D4, on sale now for $50


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> Wow...
> Looks like I might have to take out a loan to purhase all thiese fricken drivers..
> 
> ANT


Contact me for a IDQ12V.3 if you would like or 10" I will send one to your for the purpose of a Klippel test. Also could send XS drivers as well.

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Eric Stevens said:


> Contact me for a IDQ12V.3 if you would like or 10" I will send one to your for the purpose of a Klippel test. Also could send XS drivers as well.
> 
> Eric
> Image Dynamics


Thanks for stepping up Eric, thats awesome.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> Contact me for a IDQ12V.3 if you would like or 10" I will send one to your for the purpose of a Klippel test. Also could send XS drivers as well.
> 
> Eric
> Image Dynamics


Thanks for the offer.

That’s two drivers I would like to see tested.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll send in a Mag v4 and a BM v2 when they come in. The Mag v4 would be the first to arrive. Has anyone been selected to do the testing yet?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Do we have any kind of timeline for when testing can start? There are a few of us willing to send in drivers on loan to get tested...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Eric Stevens said:


> Contact me for a IDQ12V.3 if you would like or 10" I will send one to your for the purpose of a Klippel test. Also could send XS drivers as well.
> 
> Eric
> Image Dynamics


I'd love to see some IDQ and XS drivers.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

The ESB drivers Zapco uses in their C2K component set.


----------



## Aimar (Jul 8, 2008)

Boston Acoustics components(pro 60)
Tang band rs180-4
Tang Band W4-1052SD 4" Driver


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Most have been mentioned already, but I'd like to see testing on the following 5.25" mids:

Alpine SPX-13PRO
Pioneer Premier TS-C520PRS
Boston Acoustics SPZ-50

6.5" Component Sets:

Boston Acoustics SPZ-60

Oh...another one that I've used quite a bit in the past but have never seen any tests/reviews on:

PG Ti9m 9" (Morel-made Mid-bass) a.k.a. Phoenix Gold Titanium Elite 9m

When does this start?

If anyone is interested, I've got a bunch of stuff laying around that I could send in:

Infinity Beta 12 & 15 Subs (4-Ohm DVC)
Aura Force 12 Sub
Audiomobile MASS 2012 Sub
AE SL10 8-Ohm Slim Sub (1st Gen./circa 2005)
Koda 6 Mids
eD Eu-600 (2-Ohm DVC)
Peerless 6.5" HDS 182 with Phase Plugs (Peerless #850467).
Diamond Audio Hex 600s 5.25" & 6.5" mids (1st Generation Eaton mids)
Peerless XLS8...I think these have been tested already, right?
DLS IR3 Dome mids
Alpine SPX-177R Set
and lots more, lol...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> If anyone is interested, I've got a bunch of stuff laying around that I could send in:
> 
> Infinity Beta 12 & 15 Subs (4-Ohm DVC)
> Aura Force 12 Sub
> ...


We've got the MASS DUMAX results on our web page. I know it's not Klippel, but it's better than std T/S's. 

...and I think we've got the Koda somewhere too. I'll see if I can upload it tonight.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

i have been curious about shallow subs. would love to see some of these tested eg jl audio 13TW5, pioneer TS-SW1241D etc.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Any of the new Tang Band


----------



## LauZaIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Might have already been mentioned but heres my wish list.

SI Mag v4
Fi Q
eD Kv series 
Phoenix Gold RSD65cs component set


----------



## sick02sentra (Jul 22, 2008)

elemental designs 13Av.2's


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I would be curious to see the results of my last PG Ti Elite 12


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

mach 5 mli 6.5.
type x pro tweets


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bld 25 said:


> mach 5 mli 6.5.
> type x pro tweets


Not sure on this, but those might have to be some big ass tweeters


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry, i didn't know you couldn't test tweeters


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Boston Acoustics SPZ60


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Once things are under way, we will be able to test tweeters...that's not a problem by any means. Klippel results for tweeters aren't always really valuable, but we will be testing other physical aspects that will prove useful to everyone.

Thanks for the continued suggestions. At some point, I do hope we'll be able to test everything listed so far and more.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Neil, I just removed my Dyn mw162's and put them up F/S here. But, I just thought that maybe you could test them before I sold 'em. What do you think? Something that you could do if I were to send them in the next couple days?


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

It will be a bit yet before testing gets started. Waiting for things to arrive here. If it is still available when we get going, I will, however, definitely be up for that.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd like to suggest the MCM SUB1250R - see http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/55-2332. If the quoted specs are correct, this sub should be a steal at the quoted price.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

T18REX/XFC (H1353) 7" Coaxial


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

polk sr subs!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i vote those HAT drivers be tested. can we get some of those in?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

low said:


> i vote those HAT drivers be tested. can we get some of those in?


I can send the remainder of the Legatia series, if need be: L1, L4 and L8.

Can someone please confirm that Neil is still going to do this. I'm hearing different things. Thanks.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Neil is in fact doing all of our testing.
There was a point when a conflict in schedule may have changed his availability, but he is in fact moving forward with the testing

ANT


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

I would like to see some of the DIYCable offerings tested; *Shiva-X* (one of which just arrived on my doorstep this afternoon  ), Tempest-X or Maelstrom-X.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a pair of 6.5" Alpine Type S component mids I would love to see tested. Troll in the shallow end of the car audio gene pool as it were. I am in Canada, so shipping for a test performed largely for grins would not be odious, but I would not want to waste Neil's time unnecessarily.

They have been removed from a car where I assume they had several years use so they will be well broken in.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

What do i need to get some subs tested I have both NIB
Do I get them back without damage ?
who pays shipping to & fro
Alpine Type X :SWX-12d4 
RE Audio : SE10


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

TB 

W3-871 (paper)
W3-1319SA (bamboo)
W4-1320SD (bamboo)
W6-623c
W6-1139sc

Hi-vi M3N


----------



## stryke23x (Jun 22, 2007)

*B* said:


> Lambda TD15 variant... X or H, possibly Apollo preferred


If Neil is interested, I can definitely provide whichever Lambda TD drivers woudl be of most interest. We've had quite a bit of interest in the TD10M's as large midbass drivers. We also have the car version of the IB15 that has been a hot topic lately as well. Our new AV12 and AV15 are also only a few weeks away now as well, so I could provide one of those as well. The AV series would be the most typical driver for a car application. There are 2 versions now, one that is more your everday type use driver and one with higher BL and mass for more force as an SPL driver. Again, whatever people want to see tested I'll provide. Neil, send me an email to john at aespeakers and Let me know which would be most of interest.

John


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

stryke23x said:


> Our new AV12 and AV15 are also only a few weeks away now as well, so I could provide one of those as well. The AV series would be the most typical driver for a car application. There are 2 versions now, one that is more your everday type use driver and one with higher BL and mass for more force as an SPL driver.


Hmm.. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing those! I was trying to get my hands on two of the old AV12s when my Shivas died, but alas..


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I would also like to see some HAT stuff tested, specifically the L6.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Yeah! HAT stuff, and some more rainbow tweets while we're at it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I 43rd that.. HAT.
I'd love to see some mid and higher end car-branded stuff compared to mid to higher end raw diy specs. I'm betting Scott's drivers would hold their own respectively as I've heard them and my ears say they rock. Data don't lie so.. there ya go.

Also.. how bout the new Seas L16RNX 4ohm/8ohm?? Dang sexy looking new driver. Did a search in here and found nada, zilch, nothing.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

MIAaron said:


> Yeah! HAT stuff, and some more rainbow tweets while we're at it.


Damn, nobody caught the humor in this comment????


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Babs said:


> Also.. how bout the new Seas L16RNX 4ohm/8ohm?? Dang sexy looking new driver. Did a search in here and found nada, zilch, nothing.


John Krutke tested a cousin of this driver:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/5.5test/

He also has tested at least one other I have seen in this wish list The W3-871.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/tidbits/TB-W3-871-FR.gif

No sense covering old ground.

I heartily recommend John's site to anyone interested in the science of loudspeaker design. He has test results for many of the drivers we have been trying in cars over the years. It helps to enter with an open mind.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

How about the Skaaning - AudioTechnology 8" C-Quenze drivers which are reported to be made specifically for car applications. I find it unusualy that these drivers are quite high priced in relationship to the rest of their line and wonder if there is something about them that actually justifies their price - currently half off at madisound for about $250 each...

If anyone's tried these, I'd sure love a brief review!

Less


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd love to see those 8" OEM Madisound drivers. They could be a real gem for $35 shipped for a pair.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a Digital Designs 1508 subwoofer that I could send, I'm biased but I'm interested to see how it'd perform , maybe others as well? It's one beast of an 8" sub, plus DD doesn't have T/S parameters on it so it's be good to see how they model up


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

less said:


> How about the Skaaning - AudioTechnology 8" C-Quenze drivers which are reported to be made specifically for car applications. I find it unusualy that these drivers are quite high priced in relationship to the rest of their line and wonder if there is something about them that actually justifies their price - currently half off at madisound for about $250 each...
> 
> If anyone's tried these, I'd sure love a brief review!
> 
> Less


Already done. In fact, its on page one.

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5619


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a PG Ti Elite 12 that I'll donate for testing...


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

At this point - ANY!


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I might be able to send in my Nobelium 6" mids and a Haxo Sounds LXU12.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Dynavox LW6004PMR 6-1/2" Woofer i'm intrigued by this woofer, but haven't heard much about it.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

I just found this site a few days ago. I really like the tests of drivers that have been done here. It's hard to find testing like this of most drivers. I'd like to see any of the Lambda drivers get tested, CSS SDX's, Exodus audio X series, anything from Mach 5 Audio. RE Audio 06 XXX.


----------



## ASCI_Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

How about some entry level speakers. Maybe Rainbow SLC/SACs.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ASCI_Blue said:


> How about some entry level speakers. Maybe Rainbow SLC/SACs.


Think Aura NS6-255-8A. Rainbow is FAR from entry level 
I have a pair here but I ain't shipping them to Canada for the cause


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I really love how this new Klippel testing is working !

Oh, bye the way ... "has anyone seen where they post the results?"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to see any speaker being tested instead of no speakers being tested

Do Neil not have the Klippel machine yet or does he not have time to test speakers? Maybe they should have sent it to someone with more time free to test, I dont know if thats the case I am just speculating


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

A friend of mine bought 4 of the new Dual SD12 subwoofers. I would like to see these tested...at $30 each they aren't great but the specs could potentialy show them to be a pretty good bargain.

Besides Dual has no info on building a SQ enclosure so this would help me help him.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

fostex ff85k would be a good driver to test, but ANY driver would be better than the current none.

what a waste of a klippel


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Sassmastersq said:


> fostex ff85k would be a good driver to test, but ANY driver would be better than the current none.
> 
> what a waste of a klippel


 
I hear you...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I want to see any speaker being tested instead of no speakers being tested
> 
> Do Neil not have the Klippel machine yet or does he not have time to test speakers? Maybe they should have sent it to someone with more time free to test, I dont know if thats the case I am just speculating


+1 on that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> +1 on that!


They shoulda sent it to a loser like me with nothing but free time, I coulda had 100 drivers done by now.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

so what's the delay? time? I doubt it's lack of drivers because i have a handful here i would sent for testing.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I vote we get the Klippel back over to NpDang.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Do we have any kind of timeline for when testing can start? There are a few of us willing to send in drivers on loan to get tested...



Yes, I just quoted myself  That was on 7/2

I wouldnt get your hopes up boys...
There have been countless generous offers to send in drivers to be tested that would not cost a thing, yet no tests have been done.


----------



## toyrunner (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to see the NEW SI mag v4.


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Peerless 830883 ( since I just Paypal'd for a pair  )

Edit; Well, I didn't see it in the title, but it was included in a three way ( Rainbow Platinum, Alpine F#1 ) Npdang did , my bad..

Bill in P.G.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

satsloader said:


> Peerless 830883 ( since I just Paypal'd for a pair  )
> 
> Edit; Well, I didn't see it in the title, but it was included in a three way ( Rainbow Platinum, Alpine F#1 ) Npdang did , my bad..
> 
> Bill in P.G.


When you win that raffle in 2009 you should have those dyns tested


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

"When you win that raffle in 2009 you should have those dyns tested"

A most excellent idea. If I did win, and if Npdang had the klippel, I'd be happy to drive them up to him.. What a great road trip that would be.. any excuse to motor the Mini AND meet a living legend.

Bill in P.G.


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

i'd love to see the Crescendo MB-6 midbass driver tested
=http://www.audioplusonline.com/home.php?link=brand&id=1&cat=33&prod_id=148]linky

just out of interest, as i purchased a set recently, and am very impressed with performance...esp considering price


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

*edit: silly internetz, double posting...


----------



## 454Casull (Nov 6, 2005)

Exodus Audio Maelstrom-X

http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=681

The EX-6.5 would be nice, too.

http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=24_93_150&products_id=538


----------



## pokz865 (Sep 2, 2008)

Seas Lotus Extreme Performance.....Thanks!


----------



## go_go_thrash (Aug 14, 2008)

Polk sr6500's
12" idq v3
AE 15" av-x and av-h


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So has anyone heard from Neil to see if he's going to start testing drivers or not?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I just sent him an email last week. Nothing yet..


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

*Dynaudio Esotar 1200
*

That was easy.


----------



## solidstate (Nov 11, 2007)

is it possible to test amps?
genesis amps don't come with detailed specifications.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

solidstate said:


> is it possible to test amps?
> genesis amps don't come with detailed specifications.


Just send your amp(s) to Steven Mantz at Zed Audio. He'll bench them and return them back to you with "birth sheets."


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

so the klippel machine got ganked? that sucks


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Not possible wrt Klippel.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

solidstate said:


> is it possible to test amps?
> genesis amps don't come with detailed specifications.


you can test those or have someone who understands ohms law test them for you.

electric hot water heater elements work for a dummy load.


----------



## solidstate (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

how about the MTX high end components 51/4" seeing as I'm geting a pair for christmas.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

CDT CL-6


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> I would like to see the NEW SI mag v4.


Yea, I would love to see it get Klippel tested, but at this time that may not happen for awhile.


----------



## gangstajpimpin (Nov 25, 2008)

*Hertz HSK 165
and
Morel Tempo 6*


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd like to see a comparison of several "cheap" 10 inch subwoofers. By cheap I mean under 100 dollars. 

For example I can buy a 10 Pioneer Premier sub for about $60 shipped on ebay. Also some JBL's, Infinity's, Kicker, Polk, etc. These subs seem to get passed over and I'd like to know how these subs fare against some of the forum favorites. Who knows, we might be missing something good that's right under our nose.


----------



## Good (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to see a running list of best to worst as tested in, say, a 7" category, a 6.5", a 6", and 5 1/4", and possibly 4", and tweeters. Something like as of right now, the best 15" sub that has been tested is the TL Sounds... blah, blah, blah; followed by the...

Something else I'd like to see is the Focal K2P set as I've had my heart set on these for a while now after comparing them in listening sessions to the Boston Zs. I'd really like to see this.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Morel HU 621, they are (or were) on sale for $89. I picked up a pair.
This unit is 8 ohm with 2" coils.

Zaph savaged it's uniflow brother with 3" coils, the MW166.
They (he?) has not reviewed another Morel mid since, but he
seemed to attribute the driver's issues to it's 3" coil and spider 
support.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

As much as I hate looking at subwoofer tests, Polk's new MM series subwoofers look interesting. Polk claims to have used a Klippel to optimize the motor & suspension. What also makes them interesting is that they claim to be efficent, have a fairly shallow mounting depth, work in small enclosures, and a lot of excursion. The 10" MM1040 is 4 1/2" deep, 91db 1w/1m( unknown enviroment), has a Vas of .65cuft, and boasts to have 1" of linear one-way xmax. 

All that for $120 shipped from newegg. Their specs seem a bit far fetched, but I have one in my possesion and live in Michigan as well. I should have it broken in with a rough verification of it's basic specs(wt3) soon. Let me know if you are interested.

Polk MM1040 product page:
MM1040 Car Subwoofer from Polk Audio

MM series Owners Manual:
http://www.polkaudio.com/downloads/manuals/car/MM2008_Sub_WebMN.pdf


----------



## ciaonzo (Feb 5, 2009)

I would love to see the new 18" Lambda driver tested. Looks promising.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

SI Mag v4!!


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree with the the Mag v4 and AE / Lambda 18.

I also think that there are some interesting drivers from CSS including the SDX7, SDX10, and Trio 8 that I'd like to see more data and user feedback on.

Didn't Neil have an SDX7 he could send? If not, I bet Bob at CSS would send one to MVM.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

I get a chance to hear the new AE TD18's at the end of February. There's a little get together to critically listen to subwoofers in WI and John J. will be bringing a pair. . He'll also be bringing an AV15 dual 18PR enclosure and other attendee's, including me, are bringing an assortment of subs and drivers. There's going to be: LMS Ultra 18, Exodus Audio Maelstrom X 18's, JL F112, Rythmik servo 15, SVS PB13 Ultra, RE Audio XXX 18 (06), TC2000 15's, TC3000 15's, CSS SDX 15, John's stuff, etc... It's all home audio stuff but it should be fun.

I'd like to see any of this stuff Klippel'd.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Time to mobile up the kippel in a panel van and generator and test some speakers ala carte 

Eu Claire is not that far MVM


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Time to mobile up the kippel in a panel van and generator and test some speakers ala carte 

Eu Claire is not that far MVM


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

chad said:


> Time to mobile up the kippel in a panel van and generator and test some speakers ala carte
> 
> Eu Claire is not that far MVM


No doubt. Mobile Klippel lab FTW! Come on down!


----------



## ciaonzo (Feb 5, 2009)

Chad, every time I see your avatar, I laugh. Every time. 

Love the mobile Klippel idea. 

I would love to see the eD 19Ov.2 exposed for the overpriced piece of sh...machinery it is.

Or... How about a comparison review between any same company's drivers that are geared for SQ and SPL. For example a TC 2000 12" vs a TC 3000 12" to show the difference in Q and such.


----------



## DT053 (Mar 23, 2007)

A little off the subject... but I would like to hear the Auralization results of each speakers. I think it would be great to post a wave file for everyone to here.

Or maybe you could post the LSI file and I could do the rest...

dT


----------



## boy.kroy (Nov 19, 2008)

Dayton Titanic MKIII
Image Dynamics IDMAX
Anything By JL Audio
Design By Seas L26ROY
Elemental Designs e5 Series
Incriminator Audio FlatLyne
Anything By Digital Designs
Anything UnderHung


----------



## legram (Mar 6, 2008)

i would also like to see some Klippel tests and some t/s parameters on those dd subs...


----------



## boy.kroy (Nov 19, 2008)

Mach 5 Audio IXL, and Sound Splinter RL-i


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Peerless SLS 10
Stereo Integrity BM (when available)
Morel Integra Ovation 4"
Autophile PS 16


----------



## Mano_X (Oct 12, 2007)

Please test the Tymphany LAT Suwoofers (500/700), best SQ I have owned, 2º best SQ was the XXLS Aluminium.


----------



## JJDH (Mar 8, 2009)

pioneer premier shallow 10"s1001


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MVM, I've got a couple ideas...

I recently acquired some alpine f1 tweeters and midranges. I'd be happy to send them (or one of each) your way for testing.
Also I will be purchasing a set of morel mt23 and (maybe) the scanspeak illuminator d2004's (smaller ones) to use for my car, then sell the ones I don't keep. I'd be happy to send one of each to you, or at least the one I don't keep.

LMK what you think and a timeline.


----------



## bertje (Feb 10, 2007)

Morel Elate 6 and Hybrid Ovation 6 woofers.
Hybrid Technologies Legetia L4, L6 , L8
Rob.


----------



## Sideways17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Usher 8945P's vs. SEAS Prestige L18 RNX/P's vs. Peerless Exclusive 830883's


----------



## qbert203 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would like to see a Focal 33WX, a JL W7, a Cerwin-Vega Stroker and Stroker Pro, a Polk SR sub, and an Alpine Type X sub, if anyone has one.


----------



## boy.kroy (Nov 19, 2008)

AE IB15, FI IB315


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

site sponsors' products please. Get them out of the way asap.


----------



## Blake Rateliff (Jul 12, 2008)

ID OEM 2.0's and 2.5's from hessdawg


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

a range of low budget compact tweeters


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

at this point i would like *SOMETHING* to be tested


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Its possible that they were already mentioned and I missed them but I would LOVE to see the current front stage I have in my car which is Mb Quart QSD216's and the ED 3.6's


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What happened to the Klippel?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

:laugh:

They are testing incognito ?

I have absolutely no idea what is, will or intends to be done


----------



## yourwhiteshadow (Apr 26, 2010)

the guy who was doing the testing resigned apparently...its in another thread in this section.


----------



## turner (Jun 15, 2010)

I would see 
CSS drivers
SD12
SDX7
SDX15


----------



## arles (Mar 19, 2010)

seas l26roy..i hope.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

arles said:


> seas l26roy..i hope.


Just ship it and he'll test it


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

12" Funky Pup!!!


----------



## dch828 (Jun 6, 2010)

Focal 6W4370B 6.5" from Twin6 Be Studio Monitors. Mercenary Audio has them.

There are two of them in each studio monitor and low passed with the other bandpassed higher and then a Be tweeter to cover the highs. Seems to be a versatile woofer.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dch828 said:


> Mercenary Audio has them.


Good guys to deal with. A lot of our high-end mics came from them.


----------



## morepower (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to see the cheaper DIY drivers tested.
Dayton rs180, rs225 woofers
Dayton rs52 mid
And some of the small format tweeters.
Morel mdt12
Vifa xt25


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

morepower said:


> I would like to see the cheaper DIY drivers tested.
> Dayton rs180, rs225 woofers
> Dayton rs52 mid
> And some of the small format tweeters.
> ...


I believe some of these have already been tessted by Nguyen and others


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

86mr2 said:


> 12" Funky Pup!!!


I'd send mine


----------



## crimson_stallion (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd like to see some of the more modern focal gear tested: 3W2 Be, 6W2 Be and 6K2P.

I'd also like to see results on some pure SQ car audio subs, such as the Morel Ultimo, Rainbow Vanadium and Focal KX/WX.

Curious to see how some of these drivers compare to their DIY competitors.


----------



## ILccc (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd like to see SEAS W18NX001，T29MF001，Scanspeak 26W/4867T00
thanks.


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

maybe 
sb acoustic 4 or
scanspeak 12mu


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this thread really isn't relevant anymore since the previous users of the klippel no longer use it and I have taken over. That said, I've got the ball rolling... 

check out this (klippel) section for some test data fresh up tonight.


----------



## TerenceTeD (Dec 3, 2010)

iyamwutiam said:


> Micro-precision Z series
> Brax drivers
> Mirco-precision 7 seies
> Focal beryllium w and w/o crossblock
> ...


yes for these!!!!!!!


----------

